# i want your opinion



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

do you guys think that a twin vee hull would make a decent flounder rig? im talkig 14ft and under. and whats your reasons why it would or wouldnt make a good rig?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm new to the gigging by boat method and I've gathered an opinion on what matters when doing it. When your boat comes upon a Flounder, make sure you have enough light to see it and not drive by and never see it, be sitting on the bow and be able to control your TM up front so you can manuever around and between the docks, and I think having a wider bow is the key! The bow gets pretty small at night in the dark, and it probablly would be a good boat to use because chances are the bow is going to allow you to be up front, as to the turning on a dime when you get into some stumps or rubble, I don't know about a boat such as a cat. It might take more thinking to get it to move around like you might need it to and that could distract you from thinking about the Flounder that just went by. I say, make sure you have a generator and run Halogen lights and sit up front! That's my goal! There are some pretty smart guys that have it down to a science on this forum, and they always are posting pics of Flatties! Who knows, that might be a good boat you are talking about. How wide is it across the bow? Some of those fish are in some tight spots..........

Good Luck! Keep in mind, I'm new at this.........


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

i think the bow is about 5'10"


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Post a picture or a link so we can see what you are talking about.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

here ya go.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

That should be a great little gig boat! I'd put a deck on the front first thing.

Have you bought it yet? I saw it on Craig's list the other day.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

What kind of draft are you getting in that? Just remember that probably half the fish you see will be in a foot of water or less. Just looking at the view of the front makes it seem like it would sit kind of deep, but I'm definately not an expert when it comes to cats.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

no i havn't bought it yet, i was waiting to see what you guys thought. i like the boat but its too short for anything other than gigging.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *PaleRed (4/18/2008)*What kind of draft are you getting in that? Just remember that probably half the fish you see will be in a foot of water or less. Just looking at the view of the front makes it seem like it would sit kind of deep, but I'm definately not an expert when it comes to cats.


Twin Vee website says approx. 8", but I bet that is a bit "optimistic". I'd plan on 10". Especially with a boat that small, weight distribution will be very important. You'd just have to experiment, and move some stuff around (batts, gas tank, etc.) until you got it right. 10" should be OK 95% of the time. Heck you need about that much for a trolling motor. Shallower than that is poling territory! Yeah a jon boat or skiff would be better (usually 6" or less) for gigging, but the cat's ride in chop will be MUCH better......there isALWAYS a trade off!


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

is the trade off worth it? or do you think i should look for a skiff or jon boat? and is there any benefit to having a jon vs a skiff or vice versa?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *matthewy8 (4/18/2008)*is the trade off worth it? or do you think i should look for a skiff or jon boat? and is there any benefit to having a jon vs a skiff or vice versa?


Is the trade off worth it? OnlyYOU can decide that, depending on use and location of your fishing (conditions). For gigging in backwaters, fairly near a ramp, I'd say flat bottom. If you want to do some general bay/pass fishing the catprobably wouldbe the better choice. If you plan on going out to Pickins, a long run in a 14' skiff or Jon can be pretty damn uncomfortable if the weather changes (at times even unsafe). The last time I tried going to Pickens gigging it was in a 17' skiff and it was so rough we turned back. Hell I've been damn uncomfortable in a 30 footer (offshore)! As always, check forcasts (not always accurate) and keep an eye on what's happening weather wise! There is no one perfect boat, if lucky the best we can do is find one that best suits our needs, and if we want to do different typs of fishing with one boat, it's always a compromise!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

If you only want to gig flounder in november near the pass then it might be ok. If you plan on gigging any flounder the other 11 months of the year then my opinion is "I believe you will be very disapointed".


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

i decided not to get the boat because i figured the draft wouldnt be shallow enough. id rather have a jon boat i think.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

John boat would be your best bet if you want to flounder all year long!!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *matthewy8 (4/18/2008)*i decided not to get the boat because i figured the draft wouldnt be shallow enough. id rather have a jon boat i think.


I agree.


----------

